# Wanting to Move to Malaga



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi

I have been lurking here a while taking in everything I can. We are British Expats currently staying in Australia. We are looking to move to the malaga area probably within the next 6 months. 

It is all a bit daunting and want as much info as possible. We would appreciate it if anyone could give us their thoughts and experiences of the malaga region all good and bad would be much appreciated.

Work is not an issue as we do all our work online. So the most important aspect would be broadband in the areas we would need a good broadband connection.

We are just starting to learn the language and hope to learn a lot more and take classes when we get there.

Also if you could share your experiences with your area of malaga like available apartments, villas etc. We have been looking at terremelinos, fuengerola and also torrox, competa regions but would look at other areas as well.

Any info that you could give would be of great help and would be very much appreciated.

Thanks

SH


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone? I would specifically like some information on the best area for broadband. Also I just read an article on 4g coverage in Malaga is this up and running yet?

Thanks

SH


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Anyone? I would specifically like some information on the best area for broadband. Also I just read an article on 4g coverage in Malaga is this up and running yet?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SH


hi & welcome


I don't live in that area, although a lot of our posters do as does one of the mods

however, since your 1st post was at nearly 1am here & it's not yet 7.30am, I doubt many of them are up yet

I'm only up cos my dd has to be at school for 8am!!


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Really sorry forgot all about the time difference. 

I will be more patient. Thanks again

SH


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there, welcome to the forum.
I live in Mijas, just above Fuengirola. The broadband in Spain does leave a lot to be desired. My OH had read something the other day that said that Spain has the worst and most expensive broadband in Europe. Having said that, there are a number of posters who live around here who rely on their internet for their businesses, and they are managing! I'm not a techy, and I am regularly frustrated with my internet connection, especially when it rains.... 

But, the area is wonderful to live in and if you have a reliable income, life is very very pleasant. 
Good luck with the move
Lynn
x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in Benalmadena! Broadband is ok, not brilliant, altho its 6mb - but variable and not always reliable (especially when it rains - like it is now, but I'm still here!!?). The best internet connection we've had since living in Spain was wifi - which was cheaper, phone calls were local to the UK and the internet was 2mb - which was fine!

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The other thing to bear in mind is that over here ADSL seems to be more expensive than many other countries - also, there can often be quite a diference between the Meg that you are contracted to and the Meg that you actually receive.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Thanks for the replies. The broadband can't be as expensive as it is here. We pay $100 per month for 20mb download speeds. The cost isn't really the issue just need a good connection and fast speeds as we run an online business and really need to be connected as and when we need it as that will be our income when we get over there.

Are there any areas that you would stay away from? Torrox and competa look like nice areas but are also looking at east of Malaga too. 

It is hard to tell from photos, google maps, tree Jew etc so any insight into the areas would be good.

Thanks for all your replies so far.

Thanks

SH


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

spanishhopeful said:


> Anyone? I would specifically like some information on the best area for broadband. Also I just read an article on 4g coverage in Malaga is this up and running yet?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SH


4 gb ?? We are delighted when we get 4 meg! Can you point me to the article?

Seriously, coverage has improved a lot in the last couple of years and there are now just a few isolated pockets in rural areas who can´t get broadband. 

As long as you are in a populated area you should be fine. The main problem is power cuts, often only for a few seconds, so a good battery backup system is essential.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thanks for the replies. The broadband can't be as expensive as it is here. We pay $100 per month for 20mb download speeds. The cost isn't really the issue just need a good connection and fast speeds as we run an online business and really need to be connected as and when we need it as that will be our income when we get over there.
> 
> ...


that's not much more than you'll be paying here when you include line rental & so on - but you'll be lucky to get 6meg

I do occasionally get 6 - which is what we pay for - but it usually hovers around 5 - like today - & we get about the best speed of anyone we know!!

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> 4 gb ?? We are delighted when we get 4 meg! Can you point me to the article?
> 
> Seriously, coverage has improved a lot in the last couple of years and there are now just a few isolated pockets in rural areas who can´t get broadband.
> 
> As long as you are in a populated area you should be fine. The main problem is power cuts, often only for a few seconds, so a good battery backup system is essential.


Hey sorry a bit of confusion 4g as in the wireless network like 3G but faster not 4gb

Anyway here's the article

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...e-Launch-Metropolitan-4G-Network-Malaga-Spain

Thanks

SH


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> that's not much more than you'll be paying here when you include line rental & so on - but you'll be lucky to get 6meg
> 
> I do occasionally get 6 - which is what we pay for - but it usually hovers around 5 - like today - & we get about the best speed of anyone we know!!
> 
> [URL=http://www.speedtest.net][/URL]


Hi thanks for the speed pics. $100 is just for the broadband line rental and calls are over and above that. Hopefully should be able to get 6mb which should be ok for us. Just need to find the places that we can get that speed

SH


----------

